# Do all babies hate getting dressed/undressed?



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

My dd absolutely loaths getting changed. She cries, sometimes screams in rage. Sometimes we're able to distract her a bit with a toy or something and it's not so bad, but mostly it sucks for everyone involved. Is this normal? Do all or most babies react this way? I get the feeling it's being restricted that she hates, like when we're pushing her arms through the armholes, etc.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I think it's a matter of individuality. Some people love having their hair done, others are irritated by it. Some kids are docile about changes and getting dressed (so far mine is) while others really hate it (my brother was like that.)


----------



## kreyno4 (May 10, 2006)

My babe goes through phases--changing is either the most fun, hilarious thing in the world, or a horrible, torturous process. Like my mom says, don't get used to anything your baby does, because it will be different next week!


----------



## MikahsMomma (Mar 27, 2004)

Hudson HATES it. Especially the putting his arms in anything long sleeved or if the shirt takes too long to go over his head. Diaper changes are great fun too - all he wants to do is roll over and crawl away!


----------



## newbie_mary (Nov 29, 2005)

Mine hates it too. You'd think I was performing some horrible torture on him. Sometimes if I sing or make silly noises he gets distracted enough to be ok with it. But usually I just try to get it done as fast as possible (which is getting harder and harder, the wigglier he gets!!)


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

My baby is right around the same age and just started doing the same thing. It's really bad. Diaper changes are the same way. It's scaaaaary.


----------



## Outofmymindyo (Jun 29, 2005)

Not sure if it's because she's still just under 5 months, but DD still doesn't mind getting clothes on and off, although getting her to actually hold STILL is another story,


----------



## mochimama (May 25, 2006)

No problems yet...


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, as far as CLOTHING, no problems...but Avery HATES & loudly protests diaper changes...I mean HATES it, wiggles all over & tries to get away. Dunno why. *shrug* My 1st three never even noticed diaper changes...but THIS baby, wow...HATES it!


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

Mine (now 11.5 months) as always hated having shirts pulled over her head (especially if they get "stuck" and she can't see) and going through arm holes. Diaper changes have gone in cycles--around 2-3 months she cried through them; then didn't seem bothered by it til she learned to crawl--now she wiggles to get away or cries. Sometimes she can be distracted by an enticing/usually off limits object, singing or Daddy making goofy faces. She hates the carseat, too, so in our case I think she just doesn't want to be restricted.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Nope, my DS loved having his clothes changed. My daughter, on the other hand, acts like I'm killing her.


----------



## chlaal (Jun 28, 2006)

My DS always hated it. He especially hated the part where you put the clothing over his head. I used to have to make a big game of it and do it quickly so that he wouldn't scream. Even now at age 3 he still freaks out if his shirt has too tight a neck opening and it gets stuck going over his head.

DD on the other hand loves it! She thinks the entire diaper and clothes changing process is hilarious! She grins and giggles through the whole thing! When she's fussy, one sure-fire way to cheer her up is just plop her on the changing table and pretend I'm going to change her diaper. It is too funny.

So yeah, every baby is different!

-Joan


----------



## Ell-Bell (Nov 16, 2002)

DS (76 months) HATES it! We can usually get the diaper off ok, then he finds his penis and starts flicking it (we call it his panjo) and get's mad when I try to get another diaper on. This ususally leads to naked time, but eventually when I go to put clothes on him he screams and fights!

DH is making one of these: Changing Table Mirror. We saw it at a restaurant we go to and it did seem to occupy him a bit.


----------



## *GreenMama* (Jan 5, 2006)

Mine HATES having shirts put over his head and his arms bring put into sleeves. Oh what a joy the winter will be, ug.


----------

